# Problems with AVG...failed to re-install



## baileycorra (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi there, I'll try to be as brief as possible.

Today while I was downloading a video file, my computer suddenly crashed - a blue screen with lots of text on it flashed quickly, and my computer went to the initial boot-up screen and froze. When I restarted, it was very slow and my computer was making a lot of noise "thinking" or processing over and over. It took forever to load the icons in the taskbar, and seemed to get stuck especially when loading AVG Free. After AVG loaded I got an error msg. so I opened AVG and it said "Component is registered correctly, however determining status failed with error code 0x81000002". Under "Anti-Virus" it said "Component status could not be detected". Under "Resident Shield" it said "Resident Shield is not loaded", and under "Update Manager" it said new update available. I tried to update it, but it said my internet connection wasn't working. I have DSL and my modem appeared on and it said I was connected.

I figured I may have a virus, so I wanted to do a system scan with AVG. When AVG finally loaded, I selected full system scan and under all the items such as "Partition table", "boot sector of disk", "kernel 32.dll", etc. it said "Reading error". And for C:\, D:\, and E:\ it said "cannot open: unchecked".

I then did a System Restore to yesterday's date. This didn't seem to fix anything. I then performed "CHKDSK" and during the scan it said:

"Windows replaced bad clusters in file 8618 of name\PROGR~1\Grisoft\AVG FREE\incavi.avm." 

After the scan, my computer was a little faster, however it was still slowing down while trying to load AVG. I left my computer unplugged all afternoon, unplugged and plugged in my modem and rebooted. Then it was pretty much back to normal and I could connect to the internet again. AVG was still slow and kept "not responding" several times. I tried to do another system scan, but I got the same "reading errors." Since my internet was up again, I decided to uninstall AVG so I could just reinstall it.

During the removal, 3 warnings occured:

Installation:
Warning: Action failed for registry key HKCU\software\Grisoft (Miss Becca): creating registry key... - msg. X3
Access is denied (5).
Internal error: Registry handle has not been opened. - msg. X2

I went to the Grisoft site and downloaded AVG Free. During installation, I got an error message saying:
Local machine: failed.
Initialization: Error: Connecting to item registry root HKCU (Liz) failed.
Access is denied. (5).

I wasn't able to install it. I went to the AVG Free forum for help, but it said I needed to register, and since you can only register once you have the program I couldn't register or post a question.

Can anyone here please offer me any help on how to fix this and install AVG? I don't have an anti-virus program right now. My OS is WinXP.

Thanks in advance for reading and for any replies.


----------



## baileycorra (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, I tried reinstalling AVG again, and this time it *installed successfully*, however, it said there were 5 warnings:

Local machine: installed successfully
Installation:
Warning: Action failed for registry key HKCU\Software\Grisoft (Miss Becca): creating registry key....
Access is denied. (5)
Warning: Action failed for registry key HKCU\Software\Grisoft\Avg7 (Miss Becca): creating registry key....
Internal error. Registry handle has not been opened.
Warning: Action failed for registry key HKCU\Software\Grisoft\Clients (Miss Becca): creating registry key....
Internal error. Registry handle has not been opened.
Warning: Action failed for registry key HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run (Miss Becca): creating registry key....
Access is denied. (5)
Warning: Action failed for registry value HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run:AVG7_Run (Miss Becca): creating registry value....
Parent registry key for value creation has not been initialized.

Can anyone tell me if this is anything I need to worry about or change? So far, AVG is up and running again. I'm doing a scan right now and it seems to be working normally.


----------

